# lack of work



## chris56 (Jan 8, 2010)

hi how difficult is it to get work in the paphos area if you dont mind what you do on a scale of 1 to 10 please be honest thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

chris56 said:


> hi how difficult is it to get work in the paphos area if you dont mind what you do on a scale of 1 to 10 please be honest thanks


I'm not sure specifically about the Paphos district, and don't live there but am fairly sure that the jobs market is pretty dire at the moment in all sectors and for all seekers, whether ex-pat or local and the crisis is island wide. Cyprus is suffereing the worst unemployment since 1974 and an economic recession. Paphos is a strongly tourist oriented region and the tourist industry has taken a serious knock, and the forecast for recovery is not good. I'd say that it will be very difficult to secure employment in the short term and difficult in the longer term.


----------

